# can't decided on which fish to get as a wetpet



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

i have an empty 110. want something that is beautiful but also has personality. This is what i have on my mind festae, GT, Red devil, oscar,texas... any suggestion would help thanks tank is 60*18 footprint


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

SRT or Festae.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I think all of them are great ideas. If it were my tank I would narrow that list down to two that are on there. The Festae and the RD.

I have always wanted a festae because I think they are beautiful and a little more rare. The RD because they have great personality and do very well as wet pets.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Jag all the way :thumb:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Hard question. :lol:

Our Texas wound up as a wet pet... I didn't plan it that way when I got her a year ago, but that's the way it panned out. They *are* really cool fish. Very active, not shy, always up to something, and they won't outgrow a big tank. On thing that's nice about them vs. some other classic "wet pets" is that they can have non-cichlid roommates in the tank with them, such as some bottom feeders and a shoal of large tetras or something.

That said, our LFS got some jags in. I'm sooooo tempted, but that'd just be a beast. 

-Ryan


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought jags need more than the 18 inch width. I am not sure never kept them but I would go with a jag, trimac, or a red devil. hey maybe even a flowerhorn!


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I vote for Oscar.  Great personalities - mine's more like a swimming puppy! He will also take food out of my hands. :dancing:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Given the footprint, I'd vote for a escondido texas. :thumb:


----------



## FIN01 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would go with the RD as they consistently have great personalities. They make great wet pets. I've heard of many festae being shy. I really like texas too, but I don't typically think of them as wet pets.


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for all the input still undecided :-? but have narrow it down a bit to texas, RD, and Jag need to stop by my lfs to see what catches my eye


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

By "wet pet", I'm assuming you mean a single fish? IMO, a single fish in 6 foot tank, feels really empty. As far as personallity, oscar, hands down. Beauty, festae or GT. Male Festae may get a bit to large for 18" deep tank, but females are more attractive anyhow. A lot of vieja species are very stunning. If your looking for a flat out mean wet pet, RD, Jag, freddy, ect. I would look at a pair of something that interests you.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Good quality flowerhorn male,or red devil.


----------



## uncleholmes (May 10, 2010)

All fish on that list are a good choice. But I would also consider a Buttikoferi. I got one when it was about 3 inches and grew it out to about 15 inches in a 75g. This fish was a riot with great personality and was super mean.

I would feed it Hikari cichlid excell pellets and it loved frozen brine shrimp. He would take a chunk of frozen shrimp out of my hand. It rarely would hide. I used to have it fight my 20 lb declawed cat. No joke. I would put my cat on top of the tank, open one of the aquarium lids, and the Butti and cat would go at it.

My cat would stick his paws in the tank. My Butti would come up and bite his paws. Many times the Butti would come to the surface and have a stairdown with my cat before Butti would jump up with his head out of the water and bite my cat. My cat would cry and it eventually was afraid to go anywhere near the surface of the tank after I opened it. My Buttikoferi literally whipped my 20 lb cat.


----------



## scubasteveRFC (May 28, 2010)

leopio said:


> i have an empty 110. want something that is beautiful but also has personality. This is what i have on my mind festae, GT, Red devil, oscar,texas... any suggestion would help thanks tank is 60*18 footprint


Anything, just long as you dont call it a wetpet again


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Why scubasteve?


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

RTM pair just caught my eyes!!!


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Vieja Argentea!

just got my first one and is amazing 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=92


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Cant beat a big marbled midas  :thumb:


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

I would go with a Parachromis Dovii. It's not on your list, but it can get up 18 inches if it's a big male. I've heard of some XL males getting up to 20-24" in captivity, and more in the wild. Females Get 12-16" on average, but grow a lot slower. It's one of the smartest fish in the world and will learn to tell you apart from anyone else. And your tank won't feel as empty as it would with any other one of your choices.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Logan Brace said:


> I would go with a Parachromis Dovii. It's not on your list, but it can get up 18 inches if it's a big male. I've heard of some XL males getting up to 20-24" in captivity, and more in the wild. Females Get 12-16" on average, but grow a lot slower. It's one of the smartest fish in the world and will learn to tell you apart from anyone else. And your tank won't feel as empty as it would with any other one of your choices.


This tank is much too small for a male dovii :?


----------



## bigSherm (Jun 11, 2010)

If it were up to me, I'd go with any one of the following...

Oscars, Jags, Texas.


----------



## FatMan5 (Jun 29, 2010)

Go for the Texas cichlid they love to come out and dance for you.


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

gage said:


> Logan Brace said:
> 
> 
> > I would go with a Parachromis Dovii. It's not on your list, but it can get up 18 inches if it's a big male. I've heard of some XL males getting up to 20-24" in captivity, and more in the wild. Females Get 12-16" on average, but grow a lot slower. It's one of the smartest fish in the world and will learn to tell you apart from anyone else. And your tank won't feel as empty as it would with any other one of your choices.
> ...


Then go with a Jag, the smaller alternative.


----------

